# Yoyo's in transit?



## TJBrown (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you use to carry Yoyos around in while out on the lake? I was using a 5 gallon bucket with the hooks on the top edge wityh the Yoyo on the inside but i kept getting the hooks caught on my jeans. What do you all use?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2009)

Nah, I AM NOT EVEN GOING TO ASK. . . . . .


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2009)

whats a yoyo?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim said:


> whats a yoyo?



I don't know much about them, but its a type of catfish rig. Much like a "limbline" and such I believe.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 22, 2009)

Heres a youtube on fishing yoyos

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/vAz0zM-Jxy0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/vAz0zM-Jxy0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Edit: And the bucket idea sounds good, id just tip the hooks with a piece of cork or something


----------



## TJBrown (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea, the 5 gallon bucket does work really good but like i said, i keep the bucket in the center of the boat and i sit on the side of it while hanging them out. I usally get 4 or 5 hooks tangled in my pants leg in a night. I did think about using a StyroFoam minnow bucket and having the barb actually stick in the StyroFoam.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 22, 2009)

thats how we make trot lines. get a styrofoam cooler cut slots around it and stick the barbed end of the hooks inside while wrapping it clockwise


----------

